# Wanted, Ebb and flow/grow out advice



## Garuf (14 Apr 2010)

As per title really, I'm looking to form a resource post full of information that would be vital for starting an emerse set up. 
How to heat, light humidity, types of system etc. 

I particularly want to start and Ebb and Flow system as I've read they're superior, anyone have any ideas on how etc? 

Thanks in advance! 
Gareth.


----------



## FishBeast (15 Apr 2010)

I would love to hear more on an ebb and flow method aswell. I am assuming that this type of setup has a water level which raises and lowers automatically.

When I was growing hydro I heard about this type of setup. From what I remember if you can picture a large PVC pipe with enclosed ends and holes bored out at intervals where the pots are to be placed will be. I think you would use pearlite as substrate. 

The roots grow out of the the pearlite pots and into the pipe. The idea is to flood the roots with water for a period and then let them go without water for a short time.  The beauty of this with non aquatic plants is that you get great nutrient supply without root rot.


----------



## Garuf (15 Apr 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/gener ... setup.html

Thank you for the link, Fishbeast. That set up looks pretty amazing, Do you think planting trays and a filter on a timer would work it? Ther logistics seem pretty simple, just have the resevoir the bottom part of the tank. 

Any other input?


----------



## FishBeast (17 Apr 2010)

I really dont know. I guess you could have it set to run for 45 mins in thr hour and then off for 15 but the more I think about it I cant see the advantage of this sort of setup for emersed aquatic plants. I think someone knowledgeable in emersed growing would be great for advice here.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
Try contacting your local police force, I bought some grow-lights from their auction of stuff seized from "grow your own" c*nnabis growers a few years ago, and c*nnabis are big on "ebb and flow" and aeroponics. It was quite a simple process and they take your name and address etc.

Have a search on Google for "hydroponics "ebb and flow"" and "hydroponics "flood and drain"", should give a list of all sorts of good things the police may have retrieved. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2010)

Hmmm, I'll check that out. In the mean time I've got a blueprint I'll draw in the context I'd want and post up. Should have it up tomorrow if I don't get work-drowned.


----------



## Garuf (20 Apr 2010)

Only took a tea break.
I'd imagine the substrate to be allowed to flood entirely and drained of it's own accord. Pump would run a few times a day, just enough to keep everything moist, say once every 4 hours? I'd seal the tank with cling film unless better results would be achieved with it open? Substrate would be clay based and the trays standard window planters, or what ever will fit my tank. 






very crude but self explanatory.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
Hi Garuf, for aquatics you would need to keep the humidity very high with a cover of some description. I think this will work, but you may have problems with this design due to clogging and/or "dry spots". 

For proper "ebb and flow" you need a supplementary reservoir of growing solution which can be pumped into the growing chamber flooding the root zone completely, and then draining away back into the reservoir. The advantage of this is that you have a large volume of liquid and little to constrict it, so clogging is unlikely.

You don't really need the aeroponics side of it for emergents and other aquatics as they are adapted to live in oxygen deficient soils all ready, have a look at "GhostWorlds" post here, his method is simple, but effective.
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=9629

What you have drawn is nearer to nutrient film technique, "NFT".   Have a look at  http://www.howardresh.com/Hydroponic-Lettuce-Production1.html about half way down the page, the section "headed Gutter NFT". I've used guttering for both NFT and planted trickle filters and it is a flexible, cheap option.



 & 

 

cheers Darrel


----------



## mattyc (21 Apr 2010)

i have something quite simalar to what you have drawn in my frog viv which is growing hc in the front there is a layer of drainage then some mat that devides the soil and the drainage things then the soil, i will stick a pick up. pluss my humidity is around 70-80%

pic here


----------



## Garuf (21 Apr 2010)

Very interesting mat. I imagine that turns your whole substrate into a filter too? Thank you for the tip, Darrel. I'll be reading the links intently!


----------



## mattyc (22 Apr 2010)

it will do, the water is cycled around by a small pump at the back nad the water is old aquarium water so it should have bacteria in it. the frogs dont swim (they arnt verry good at it) they just jump over the water so it proably dosnt need filtering.


----------



## FishBeast (23 Apr 2010)

[/quote]

I have seen this tank before. DId this used to be your emsersed tank shown on other forums. I have liked it for some time.


----------

